# Coolant Leak - Bottom left of radiator area



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey all:

I have replaced the lower radiator hose that connects at the lower portion (passenger side) of the radiator to the thermostat housing. We replaced the thermostat housing as well. I STILL have a leak! One day I had coolant and the next day it was gone. No puddles on the driveway. I filled my coolant reservoir again this morning and watched for a leak using a flashlight. It's not leaking around the Coolant Water Outlet. It's not leaking around the housing anymore. The only time I am seeing coolant is after I have started it up and has sprayed onto that very bottom hose below the lower hose. It's not the bleeder screw. I cannot figure this out! It's not running rough. I've replaced the valve gasket, spark plugs and the ignition coil as well. It's just this dang leak! Any thoughts? The hose on the very bottom is a fatter hose. GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! HELP!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm afraid you're going to have to catch it in the act. Since the coolant is under pressure, it can spray out from the real leak and land somewhere else giving a false trail of the source. In my prior ride, I had a leak in the radiator tank take a wiz on the engine. I NEVER would have found it if I didn't see while it was happening. The radiator was dry and the crack was completely invisible. All I could see was the coolant on the one spot on the engine. It had me looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I currently have the same issue. Leak on the passenger side but can’t find it. I’ll keep cleaning the area and Hopefully catch it. I’ll let you know if i find it. Might be the same leak.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Could it be the sensor, (ECT)?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I’ve been watching the passenger side for leaks but still can’t find anything. Checked the ECT on the radiator, bleeder screw, lower radiator hoses, and the water pump. Only thing I can think of is I have a slow leak coming from the weep hole when I’m driving and can’t see it while I’m idling.

only reason I’m thinking this is because I have a coolant streak on the bottom of the hood from when it hits the belt.

coolant has been topped off again and I’m hoping the problem gets worse so I can pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

2011bluecruze said:


> Hey all:
> 
> I have replaced the lower radiator hose that connects at the lower portion (passenger side) of the radiator to the thermostat housing. We replaced the thermostat housing as well. I STILL have a leak! One day I had coolant and the next day it was gone. No puddles on the driveway. I filled my coolant reservoir again this morning and watched for a leak using a flashlight. It's not leaking around the Coolant Water Outlet. It's not leaking around the housing anymore. The only time I am seeing coolant is after I have started it up and has sprayed onto that very bottom hose below the lower hose. It's not the bleeder screw. I cannot figure this out! It's not running rough. I've replaced the valve gasket, spark plugs and the ignition coil as well. It's just this dang leak! Any thoughts? The hose on the very bottom is a fatter hose. GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! HELP!


Just thought of this regarding your car, I had this issue about a year ago,

If you have the 1.8L check the crossover tube. Comes from the water outlet right below the thermostat and connects behind the exhaust manifold. The gasket starts leaking and will drip onto the hot exhaust and evaporate instead of making a puddle on the ground. 

if the tube is your issue make sure you buy the superseded part and not just the gaskets since the new gaskets won’t fit onto the old tube. It’s about $45 for the tube plus gaskets from GM dealer, maybe cheaper online.


----------



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

I think I have determined it's the water pump. I finally had a good amount of coolant around that area and below in the metal trays under the engine compartment where I could see it pooling there. I also googled "2013 Chevy Cruze LT water pump warranty" and found a special bulletin for SPECIAL COVERAGE for the water pump. GM extended the warranty to 10 years or 150,000 miles. WOOHOO! Dropped off my car last night for the repair. They better not call me today with some BS and wanted to charge me.


----------



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the link to the service bulletin.


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10079524-0335.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sometimes when they do the water pump, the water outlet or the thermostat housing or some hose ends up leaking because it was disturbed. Pay close attention after you get it back. Make sure you are not loosing fluid or that the level keeps going down. It will be a leak or possibly the system needs to be burped some more.


----------



## 2011bluecruze (Mar 31, 2012)

Already replaced the thermostat housing myself. It was leaking there, it has a new hose - the one that comes off of that housing. Still leaking. It's not the inlet or whatever on the right side top of the engine either - not leaking there.


----------



## patomartinez10 (Nov 2, 2019)

I had this issue myself and it was also bothering me. I fixed the timing belt and serpentine belt, and once I got access, it was clear it was the water pump. now I have basically 0 leaks. I've been fighting coolant leaks for too long it sucks lol.


----------

